# Solar guys....



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

On a job where they are installing solar panels and saw they are using the disconnect at the array as a raceway for the negative wires. Is there a diffrent code for solar disc.? I do not have an 08 code book handy. the disc. is switching the + wires and the negatives are running through. To put a neutral bar in you would need to install 3 bars being they are all isolated.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Whats the problem?


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

Solar is the up & coming deal of the furture, have info but not with me now.

In Ct they get $60,000.00 for a 100 amp "SOLAR" service.
You as customer get $30,000.00 credit back from the State/Gov and a $9,000.00 write off at the end of the year not a bad deal if you will be living there for many years, oh and the local utility has to buy back from you any power left over & at the going rate. Also I think this deal is coming to an end. :thumbup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I would install a combiner at the array with breakers for each string. Then run 2 wires from there (pos & neg) to a charge controller or disconnect if it were an inverter. That way all negitives are on a common bar at the combiner. The left box is feeding 2 charge controllers, 1 from each bank of breakers. There is a buss on top of the breakers that is hard to see, the ends of those are the double lugs that the red wires in the middle are connected to. The panels are wired to the bottom of the breakers. Breakers would be in the 7 to 15 amp range. This is a little differant than I do it. I like to put a breaker(60 amp or so) on the inside space instead of the lugs you see. This is a DC disconnect to protect the wiring leaving the combiner.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds legal to me


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Sparky480 said:


> the disc. is switching the + wires and the negatives are running through.


Using the disco as a raceway is legal.

Switching the pos or neg depends on which one is the grounded side, PV systems can be negative or positive ground. Whichever side is grounded must use white conductors and you never switch just a white by itself.


----------

